# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Διαφορές σατινέ κόκκινο μωσαϊκού και αχάτη οπάλ κόκκινο μωσαϊκού

## xXx

ρίξτε μία ματιά σε δύο πουλάκια που έβγαλα μόλις φωτογραφίες...

----------


## gianniskilkis

καλή η εξήγηση των χρωματικών αλλαγών αλλά πως μπορείς να πεις ποιο είναι πιο όμορφο? έλα μου ντε,εδώ σε θέλω!!! Εγώ δεν μπορώ ,να τα χαίρεσαι μας έκανες .... αχαχαχαχα,αααχ

----------


## demis

Προσφατα απεκτησα μια τετεια θυλικια σαν αυτο της πρωτης φωτο και σε λιγο καιρο θα τη ζευγαρωσω  με οργανελοκαναρο... Η δυκια μου εχει πορτοκαλι προσωπο!

----------


## xXx

έχεις φωτογραφία του πουλιού?

----------


## douke-soula

αυτο που ειναι πιο "γκρι"  η πλατουλα του ειναι αχατης;
πραγματικα πολυ ομορφα πουλακια :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Love0030:  :Love0030:  :Love0030:

----------


## xXx

αχάτης οπάλ (μετάλλαξη)  κόκκινο μωσαϊκού με μαύρα μάτια...τον απλό αχάτη κόκκινο μωσαϊκού μπορείς να τον δεις εδώ http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B9%CE%BA%CF%8C
το άλλο που καφετιάζει στην πλάτη και έχει κόκκινα μάτια είναι μετάλλαξη σατινέ, είναι ένα πουλί σατινέ κόκκινο μωσαϊκού

----------


## demis

Θα βγαλω αυριο φωτο τσακ μπαμ! ειναι πανεμορφο παντως αφου να φανταστεις ο αδερφος μου το εφερε κ πριν το δω τον εκραξα καλα καλα γιατι μου φενρει συνεχεια πουλια  κ τα φροτνιζω ε.. μολις το ειδα σταματησα κατευθειαν ξετρελαθηκα!

----------

